# FAC- January '10



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for the hint Weever :buds: I went to be way to early to post the new FAC before I did. So, Happy New Year everyone :grouphug: I'm really hoping for a much better year in 2010.

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC) here is the place where we come and catch up with each other's lives. If you are a new member or someone who has only been reading now would be a great time to introduce yourselves to us :rock: We love our new members as much as the ones who have been here for years :sing: Don't be afraid to ask us any questions. I can assure you that we have all be in your shoes at one time, so jump in and ask. Nothing is stupid if you need to ask for help.

I'm at work right now but I have pictures at home of what I've been working on and need to take more. Those will be posted later. Other wise I don't have any other news.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay I lied I do have some news to share for anyone in the area or interested in a trip to Bemidji, MN.

The grand opening for the new store, Yarn Dance will be January 15-16th, there will be demos and door prizes. I'll be demoing spinning and people will be knitting. Cookies and other good things will be there to eat and drink. I believe hours will be from 10-6 both days.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Happy new year everyone! 

Marchwind, I find myself feeling a slight jealousy about your new job.  Good luck with the grand openning. 

I am getting ready to begin a new job too, cleaning and renovating a rental house for some nice neighbors of mine. I haven't seen the place yet, but they called and asked me for help before they signed on it and I said yes. Hopefully it wont be TOO bad. They are wonderful folks to work for and pretty much just turn me loose to get it done. I am truly grateful for the opportunity to make some money. I am still vehicularly challenged, driving that old '66 Ford F250.

I am also getting excited about the new KAL. Later today I will go through that messy thread and glean out the actual nominated patterns and repost it all. Then we can go from there. If you havent added ONE! pattern to the (evergrowing) list...feel free to do it. Also, if you can think of anyone else who may be interested in doing this KAL, let them know, okay? We haven't heard from Maura and maybe Katherine in KY..? who else??

Happy happy New year!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Woohoo, a grand opening! Too bad you are so far, Marchie, or I'd come see you and bring my wheel or spindel and 'spin in public' with ya! 

Have a GREAT new year everyone ... I spent New Year's Eve spinning some of the lovely coloured roving I was gifted for Christmas (from my Secret Santa at work - who also gave me a tiny jar of blue Ashford wool dye and a book from Regia about a little sock monster and a little girl learning to knit from her mom ... do I have the best coworkers or what, eh?). I was asleep before midnight but not until after I got a whole bobbin spun up!

I have guests coming today - 'city folk' friends of mine coming for a farm and fibre tour. I'd better get outside and make the barn at least semi-presentable to guests before they get here!

Here's my Official New Decade Thought: In the new decade, may we all find it in our hearts to spread the warmth we enjoy to those who have less: knit a hat for charity, a pair of socks for a lonely grandma, mittens for the homeless, a blanket for a momma who had to say goodbye to her baby too soon. There's a chilly person somewhere in all our little bits of the world - let's find 'em and warm 'em up!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I've been thinking about your new job March, can't help but be a little jealous.  

We rang in the New Year here with ground flowers, sparklers and Morning Glories. Finally got some snow yesterday, ground flowers look very pretty in the snow! Three of the kids made it to midnight, so did dh and I....barely. LOL 

It's officially January, which means I need to dive head first into my fleeces. Oh, poor me.  Also time to start thinning the house out...again...ugh, it never seems to end. I will get on top of it though! 

I'm really looking forward to the new KAL list! There's an interesting variety of patterns going on.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

After a full week of company-and an announcement on Christmas Day of my oldest daughter's wedding plans come fall-I'm once again on my own and ready to get to work on the long list of things that usually get done during the winter holiday break (including the long overdue book reviews-which will get finished and emailed by the end of the day). I'm back to the classroom on Monday-and back to my normal routine as well.

I got to meet my son's girlfriend for the first time. She's a delicate looking little thing, full of good humor, and ready to try anything. She made soap for gifts, and shopping bags for all! I think I'll encourage her to learn to knit. I'd teach her, but they're college students several states away from me right now-a little hard to teach knitting from that distance. She did like the beaded fingerless mittens I made for her; she wore them each time we left the house during the week they were here.

The only one not here was my middle child; she went to Hawaii for the holiday with her boyfriend and his family. Poor child-she had to swim in the warm waters and bask in the warm sunlight while we wrapped up and walked in the snowy woods. She called several times during her sibling's stay with me; it was hard to be away with everyone else here.

We've had snow on the ground, clear skies and cold weather for a week of so, now the gray weather, winds, and drippy skies have returned. Makes me want to sit and knit and nap...and I have lots of things to work on in my knitting bags. A little music, a cup of tea, my yarn and me....what a great winter day!
I'd better get those reviews finished and emailed off before I end up in my favorite chair with my needles.

May the new year find you warm, safe, and loved; full of gratitude; ready to do what needs to be done with a gracious spirit and a loving heart.
betty


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Happy 2010---may it be full of warm thoughts and happenings for all. Spent last night knitting on my fourth pair of gloves---I'm hoping to get to move on to socks after this pair. We've been pretty much snowed/iced in for over a week. Our county road is only two-miles long, but so icey that I've counted nine vehicles in ditches over the past three days---two just this morning---my husband can't stay home so he was out getting a newspaper and seems to have to pull someone out of the ditch every time. It is really getting old. Supposed to snow again today. Fortunately I have plenty to do. I sure get jealous of people that spend winter holidays in Hawaii though.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I hope 2010 will be a year of peace in your hearts and love in your hands as you make your world around you into a blessed nest.

It's getting cold around here, we didn't get out of the 50's all day today and the next several days are predicted to be colder than normal. Suits me as I have lots of inside work to occupy my time. It's time to do some thinning out so that I have a neat house once more.

Wish I could go to your grand opening Marchwind, It would be nice to have a fiber shop close by. I'm sure you will have a great time.

Ana, I can't imagine your weather. Hope you get lots done while you are homebound.
Betty, that girlfriend sounds like a keeper.

GAM, I'm hoping to join the KAL this time. I've already looked at the patterns nominated and want them all. :banana02:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Swamp _deb great to see you here again, it's been awhile  Glad to hear you may join the KAL, it was a lot of fun last time.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey everyone;

I'm fairly new to the board and definitely new to FAC. I love to crochet but have recently ventured into learning knitting. Wow, what a difference a set of sticks can make. I'm not nearly in the same league as most of you but I'm teaching myself with alot of help from the net so it's been filled with trial, error and excitement when I figure it out. Just this evening I finally figured out how to undo my stitches and actually get them back on the needle properly to correct an error. This is monumental for someone who has had to pull out the entire work and start over many times. Now I wish I could learn to count my rows. I finally mastered the differences enough to easily recognize a knit stitch from a purl stitch. I'm getting it slowly but surely.

I do pop in a read the KAL's. I save tons of links to all the beautiful sock patterns I've seen posted. Maybe one day I'll master these two sticks and have the ability to move on to 4 sticks as I've seen in alot of patterns. I dream of mastering the cable stitch as well. Who knows, maybe this time next year I'll be able to join in with confidence.

A also love to sew but it appears that alot of sewing on HT deals with quilting and embroidery machines. Neither of which I've learned or obtained the equipment to do it with. Wow, with everything else I often wonder how you manage to keep it all in one room. My room isn't big enough for every craft I have going now. LOL

This group is a fantastic group and I look forward to learning and sharing. Thank you!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ejano welcome to the Fold, if I haven't already said that to you  I'm glad you figured out the unknitting thing, you are right that is huge. It sounds to me like you are pretty darn accomplished. You do kno that there are only two stitches in knitting, right? Knit and Purl, that is it. Everything else is just a variation on those two stitches.

Counting rows can be tricky I still struggle with that one and I never knot if I'm supposed to count the stitcheson the needles or not :shrug: Thankfully knitting is NOT an exact science and it is pretty forgiving. Here is how I count my stitches,

First if you are knitting from a pattern read the pattern before you begin knitting, kind of like a recipe, so you know what you are getting yourself into, lol. Typically I willmakea copy of a pattern so I can write on the one I am using. If there is more than one size of the object I am using I will go through the pattern with a highlighter and highlight all the pattern of the pattern that indicate what to do for a particular size. For example, the patterns says' cast on 38(42,56) sts, the first # is for say a small so the others would be for (medium and large). See? This has nothing to do with counting stitches but I thought I'd toss that is.

So when the pattern says knit 10 rows. One easy wasy of counting is to use a stitch counter or scrap of paper making hash marks for every row or a scrap of yarn and tie a knot for each row. But if you for get or you want to check your work.... Lay your work with the right side of the work (the 'V' necks) facing you or facing up. If you can flatten the work out a bit that will help. Stockenett curls so this can be hard. Have the needle at the top and look at your work. The bottom row is the cast on row, then the 'V's' begin. Each 'V' is a stitch and therefore a row. I'll count in the middle some place, just make sure you find a place where the stitches are clear to read. I use another needle and starting at the bottom I will stick the tip of the needle in the crook of each 'V' of a line of 'V''s going up can count each one to the top. It is always easier to have a counter of some sort beside you as you knit.

Hope that makes sense. As you knit if it is a large object you can also put a stitch marker or tie a piece of yarn every 10 rows,as you go, to make it easier to count when you need to.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, the new year has begun and I am freezing! The tenants downstairs control the heat and their whole place is earth bermed and toasty. I, on the othe hand, could be related to frosty!! So, my first project of the year will be a gift for myself. I'm making an afghan with a pocket for my feet! I believe the pattern can be found at www.free-crochet.com. I'm also planning a few small things to go into the Christmas box that is headed to my son in Ohio. After that, it's on to re-implementing my Christmas gifting and crafting plan. (which i better do quick-we have 3 birthdays in the next 10 days!)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This morning it was -34 degrees outside and that didn't include the windchill. Yesterday at the airport we had -60 below (that was the windchill) at one point in the morning  So this morning when my mother called to say how cold she was because it was 9 degrees, I had to laugh. It's all relative.


----------



## Barleychown (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello ladies!

I thought I would pop in and introduce myself. My name is Sarah, and I am a newish knitter. I taught myself over the summer, but didn't spend much time on it until the weather turned. So far I have completed 3 scarves in the knit stich only. I have a handful more on needles...hopefully I'm inspired to complete them. 

I am ready to branch out a bit, but I'm thinking now is not the time. My husband and I are in the final stages of adopting a newborn, and we are just waiting for the phone call that the birth mother is in labor. Sure makes for some long days. :sing:

I have a friend who has fleeces stored from up to 20 years ago...do you think those would be good for practicing spinning?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Will want to see photos of your grand opening Marchwind!!

Sounds like everyone is staying busy. Me.. still just spinning yarn.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to all the new comers and especially the beginning knitters. That is for sure where I am. Barleychown, I know all about waiting for that call. Big hugs to you!!!!

I too would like to see some picture from the store, Marchwind. What a wonderful job. I am hoping and praying that starting Monday my life will be back to normal. I do have out of town guests coming this coming weekend, but then that is it.  

I talked to my friend today about working on my shawl. She is going to let me borrow her triangle loom. She will also help me dye my wool. I am really excited about this shawl. It has been a dream for a long time now. I am still working away at my sock in my spare time. I have about 6" of the one sock done. It has a few scars, but is not bad over all. 

I am not sure I will be part of the KAL. I will be working on these socks forever, I think. I will cheer you all on though.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

6" of the sock Marci? You should be about ready to turn the heel 

Good luck with the shawl. I would love to have a tri-loom


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

6" of the sock Marci? You should be about ready to turn the heel 

Good luck with the shawl. I would love to have a tri-loom


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm here, but only in body. 

4 weekends of before Christmas outdoor shows, an open house shearing day on the farm the day after Christmas, whole family back home for Christmas and a weekend of vending at the state shepherd's convention just now and I just wanna have a little *peace and quiet*. No time for that! School's started and I'm back to work again. 

Stop the world; I want to get off... :shrug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hugs to you weever


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

You know those mornings where that niggling thought keeps wandering through the back row of your mind....like Skip from A Christmas Story......taunting you, that today would have been a good day to just stay in bed???

I've been watching the temp get lower since I got out of bed this morning. Bad sign #1. Got the fire started ASAP, only it hasn't had enough time to heat the further recesses of the house. Beet pulp is soaked, wash water ready...trying to pry myself from the stove and hot coffee...it's not working well. Bad sign #2.
Logically, I know that once I get moving I'll warm up and feel better. That does, however, mean I'll have to get colder first. I'll need to go out, without gloves, milk, feed the calf (noooo, no cow sharing, he had issues figuring out the feeding thing....only here I swear), check animals, give the cats their morning milk, strain the milk....then I can run back to the stove....which will have probably died down and need to be worked up again. 

Can someone tell me why I thought this was a good idea again??? 
Oh waaa, I know....dh kept stealing the covers last night, so I lost all feeling in my extremities somewhere around 2 this morning and I'd like to get it back soon. LOL


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh Lana, I feel your pain. It is really no fun at all going outside in the coldness. I am sitting in my livingroom with the wind just screaming and howling outside. I suppose my fingers will warm up again eventually.

You are milking your cow because that sweet Jersey milk is the most wonderful stuff in the world. You are going to make cheddar cheese! You are having that nice cream for your cocoa! The little dummy bull calf needs you to give him his bottle. Amy wants her beet pulp and everyone is depending on you. LOL.

I am giving my dairyfarm the skip again today. The Farmer Boss will have to wrestle his own frozen compressor pump and stuck-shut barndoors and iced up milk lines and super slow floor drains for a few days. There is talk of windchills to take us to -20* tonight. Those poor cows are just not made for walking on icy ground.  & frost bitten udders are no fun either. 

DH has the day off today and he keeps opening the door, letting that little bit of hard earned woodheat OUT. He is *not* the person who carried in all the wood yesterday and swept the walk this morning and built 3 different fires (including carrying wood down to the basement). 

I am so ready for winter to end.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Happy New Year, everyone! Last month I knitted over a dozen hats (EZ's "very warm hat") to give as gifts, but this month I'm going to make a Norwegian sweater for DH. I've got the wool, I've got the pattern; now I just need to summon the courage to start. The pattern calls for knitting on circular needles all the way up to the shoulders, then steeking the armholes, which I've never done before. Taking scissors to my knitting?? Yikes!! 
Well, this year is the Year of the Tiger, so maybe bravery will be rewarded.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Hi all! I think I am going to start knitting for Christmas 2010, now. 
I learned recently that if you knit a slipper and felt it, one min. it will be too big and the next it will be too small. Gotta work on that. 
So, right now I am working on a hat for DD, finishing up on a pair of socks that I am not sure who will end up with them. 
My mom gave me a new knitting book for Christmas, it is called "Mother of Purl" and it has tons of really good patterns in it. I may work on something out of there. And the KAL!! I can't wait!
I have already been looking at yarn online, but I should really see what I have here that I can use.

2010 goal: to learn how to make that silly drop spindle work (of which I fail miserably)
and to buy a couple of carders.
and to beg DH once again for a spinning wheel. :angel:


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I wouldn't have been surprised if she'd given me soft serve this morning! 

GAM- we get those kinds of windchills here too, not for too long thankfully, but they're here every year. I'm okay once I get in there, nice little milk parlor heater that I can set down next to me and Amy. Luckily, she's a smart cow, when it's super cold out she stays in, more to clean up...but rather do that than a frostbit udder! 
Yeah, she's usually calling me into the barn 10 minutes before milking time...could just about set your watch by her. 

Well I sat in the living room and played with wool today. The wind has been going and finding all those little cracks, so the house just isn't heating up very well. More washed, carded and spun....not going to complain! Now on to dd's other mitten, 30 minutes of quiet until the mob gets home and life gets interesting again. LOL


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, I don't know how you ladies deal with that kind of cold. We are approaching freezing after a full day of rain and you should see the panic that had ensued in this city. Businesses are closing early. City officials are talking now of closing roads and overpasses. Keep in mind, we live in the bayou state so there are lots of overpasses over those waterways. Essentially, they are shutting the city down. 

Yesterday DH watched as 2 women broke out into a cat fight over pipe insulation. One woman greedily grabbed the entire case when it was placed on the shelf. She was being ugly and sarcastic when others asked her to share the available stock so that others would have some. Now no one needs an entire case unless they own a waterpark with miles of piping. The other woman confronted her and the fight started. DH just needed one pack for exterior piping on our water well. He politely grabbed himself three packs out of that ladies buggy while she was busy fighting. As he got to the front he waited for the other lady and older gentleman that was waiting for some and gave them each a pack. Can you tell we don't have sub freezing temps very often? Can you tell our stores don't stock the supplies needed for such events very often? We've had some really unprecedented cold weather this winter. The wood lots have been out since the first week of December. I'm 48 years old and this is the first time that we've actually been able to use our fireplace more than 4 times in one year.

I stocked up on some needles and extra yarn. This should keep me busy. I'm thinking maybe I should have concentrated on the lighted needles since now they are predicting widespread outages due to frozen tree branches and trees falling on electrical lines. Oh well, a gal can't be expected to remember everything. Right now we're all just trying to find enough warm clothing to layer. I've got a good supply of wood for the fireplace, a propane stove to cook on so I think I'll survive. It's suppose to remain below freezing until Sunday or Monday. This is killing us. Mardi Gras is in full swing down here with gala's, formal balls, parades and usually lots of cooking. I can't imagine some of you folks being cooped up for weeks and months at a time. We are use to being outdoors and on the go year round with the exception of a really cold day thrown in here and there.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I don't know how you do it WIHH. I have lived in Chicago and Ohio for a good part of my life. I lived in Florida for about 12 years. I was not a Florida girl and did want to go farther north, but our winter here last year just about did me in. I hibernate whenever possible. I am thinking Florida for the second half of January and all of February would be a good thing.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH is right, nothing keeps a Minnesotan down. I am not a native to this state, I moved here 20+ years ago from Michigan when I got married. I do love winter, always have preferred the cold to the ungodly heat. But there are a few things I can tell you about this cold that are real positive things.

1). When it is this cold (-35 actual temp, windchills -45 or more) the clouds can't form and the sun shines BRIGHT and clear all day. When the sun shines I can deal with anything. Most states the winter is dam and gloomy for those many months, not here. You should see the stars twinkle in that cold air, unbelievably beautiful, and the Northern lights, WOW!!!!!!!

2). After you have experienced sub zero temps, anything above zero seems like t-shirt weather. Really it does. Right now our town have several hundred pipeliners from Texas, Arkansas, Alabama, and any number of other southern states. At first they really suffered and complained. People taught them how to dress right for this kind of cold. When they all went home for the holidays many went home to freezing temps and lots of snow. One guy in particular said he got home to 10 inches of snow and temps of 20 degrees. Everyone was complaining and he was wearing a sweatshirt and felt fine and didn't understand why everyone was complaining. It's all relative, but your body does get acclimated to it and when it is THAT cold you can never be "warm" but you can be comfortable.

3). You can always used the cold as an excuse to stay in if you want to. But generally only after you have spend a little time outside. The cold is one reason Minnesotan's are such hardy people. We have something like 170 degree variable from out coldest day to our warmest. It really does get very warm here, not unusual to have summer temps of 95 and even 100 degrees.

I do feel sorry for the people who are having to deal with these cold temps and who do not have the things they need to keep warm. It is dangerous if you are not prepared. Keep warm!


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh Marchie - You have such a fun attitude towards the cold! I am just not feeling it here today! The actual temp is -33 ~ around -50 with the wind chill and they are still having school. I can't get the van or the pickup started even though they have both been plugged in and when I called the school to let them know - they told me that I should have the kids walk to school! We live over 8 blocks away! I asked the school secertary if she walked to work this morning and she said no - her husband drove her - it is too cold to walk (she usually walks) and I told her that if it was too cold for her to walk - it is too cold for my kids (they are 10, 8 and 6) and then I hung up the phone. I am still a little hot under the collar. 

Anyway - I have started several projects in the new year already. Casted on yesterday for another dishcloth. This one is a shamrock design for a St. Patty's Day swap that I signed up for. I got the rest of my grey shetland spun up and twist set - so hopefully I can start a scarf either today or tomorrow. Still have a shawl on the tri loom and need to get it finished so I can start another one. I am convinced that I just need more hours in the day to get all my work done and still have fun!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Brrr! As a Michigan gal (right next to the warm lake which moderates our temps a lot), I can't imagine 30 below temps. I will shut up right now. 

However, the older I get, the more I realize that our endless grey cloudiness is not good for the soul... Maybe I'll have to take a mid-winter break in MN.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Northprairiegir those are deadly temps and there is no bones about it. When things get that dangerous you and your loved ones need to stay in. I'm glad you kept your kids home that school needs to get their priorities straight. At least MN will close schools if it gets that bad. They don't want kids standing at bus stops in those deadly temps, they even broadcast warnings on the radio and advise NO travel unless necessary. But if that wind ever stops, we have it too, take a cup of boiling water outside with the kids and toss it into the air, what fun! But you have to have those subzero temps to see it work right. Bubbles are also fun outside when it is that cold :baby04: Please keep warm and safe!


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes - we have done the bobble thing and it is fun! The kids were amazed! At noon time it has warmed up to -20 actual temp and I still can't get anything started. The kids are staying home for the rest of the day. There is no way I want them walking in this. My 8 year old dd is reading one of the new books she got for Christmas and the boys are playing Connect Four. Thankfully I didn't have to work today!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

We lived in Colorado for 12 years. I loved it. The heat, the cold, the snow. It was beautiful no matter what the weather. Now we are in Oregon, and it's very pretty in the summer, but the rest of the time it's grey and rainy. I read a verse in Ecclesiastes the other day, and it said that the sun is good for the eyes.  I miss the frosty cold that bites your nose and cheeks, and the snowflakes gently falling, like living in a snow globe. And the clear blue sky over a mowed cornfield with the golden cornstalks sticking up through the snow. I am so weary of the grey sky. 

Some good news, hopefully. I think I mentioned several months back that we are planning to move to Canada. Dh got a position in a start-up company. They are waiting on the investment principle, so the company hasn't actually started yet. The news is that the money is jumping through the last red-tape hoops and should be available within 6 weeks. We still have no idea how soon we will move, but it looks like things are progressing, at least. 

I hear it snows in Canada.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh yes, Nellie, it snows in Canada!

Unless of course you are in southern BC - at the moment it is pouring rain there, and flooding - it's really very weird and unseasonal and worrisome. However, there's a good 2 feet of snow out in my yard! Canada is really big - where ya planning to come to? It's all beautiful, I think, each area in it's own way. 

I am having a 'retreat into myself' kind of time right now - just sorta feel like pulling inward. This works well with knitting and spinning, though, so it's an okay thing.  Still puttering away on about four projects, so I can switch to whatever I feel like working on.

Last night I took the safety course required for all owners/purchasers of firearms in Canada (I've never, ever fired a gun - still haven't, but now at least I know how to load and unload safely) ... we need to be able to shoot a coyote or put down a sick animal, and possibly do some deer hunting (lots around here, why let the meat walk off into the woods?) ... anyway, during the movies and the waiting time, I knit on my 1933 vintage camisole (I'm just doing k6 p3 in the round, I don't even really have to look at my hands). 

It was the first time the instructor had EVER had someone knit during a class on gun safety.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

I got rid of my sheep today... We gave them back to the guy that gave had originally gave them to me. My dad has been trying to get me to get rid of them for a while just because they are doing nothing but costing us money right now, He even said that he would consider buying me wool with the money that he would have spent on feed..lol


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

frazzlehead said:


> It was the first time the instructor had EVER had someone knit during a class on gun safety.


Snort! :rotfl:


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

I suppose I should chime in! I've been a member on HT since, well before it was HT. I hadn't been logging on much lately, but found myself regularly recommending the forum to others so I'm making a concerted effort to check in more often. I'm originally from Chicago and have had my small farm in SW WI for about 15 years now. I have a 2 yo son, Boogie, lots of animals and a huge garden. I sell recycled wool and fleece diaper covers at my Hyena Cart shop, as well as some quality resale items. I'm in the process of opening a brick and mortar resale shop, eventually. 

We had lovely frigid temps and wind chills too, but are now experiencing a bit of a reprieve. Fortunately, my doe decided to kid on a morning that was relatively warm and I was able to save both her kids, though they were a bit chilled and resided next to the woodstove their first few days. Looking forward to getting seedlings started, spring can't come quickly enough for me.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Take heart-the sun is setting later already! This evening it was still light when I got home at 5pm! 
Nellie, I'm also a transplant to Oregon-from the central coast of California-a bit over 6 years ago. It wasn't the gray weather that made it hard for me, it was the darkness. I was leaving for work in the dark and coming home in the dark-and I think I went to bed about 7:30PM the whole first winter. It had been DARK several hours for goodness sakes, so it must be late-right? I've finally gotten used to it...but now I have the opposite problem. All summer I have a very hard time going to bed-it's light so it can't be late-right?
I take heart in the fact that all that rain (and snow) feeds the streams, rivers and lakes that make Oregon so green all summer. In fact, right now I'm worried because it's been so warm that I've had snow only for Christmas...and I live in the Western Cascades- high enough that it should be white now. 
Remember, all that water has to come from the clouds-and that's what makes it gray...small consolation, but we take what we can get here in the land of mists and clouds.What's that corny old song...Every time it rains, it rains pennies from Heaven...There have to be clouds to have rain.
... AFTER winter comes spring. Now we have good reason to hole up indoors and knit and spin-later we have outdoor things to do.

Have a warm cup of chamomile tea, stock up the wood stove, cuddle up with something warm (in my case, a couple of small dogs and a afgan) and immerse yourself in wooly goodness. Repeat as necessary until the sun shines again.
betty


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Found 8 skeins of a nice wool yarn secondhand, kind of a sage/aqua, the color is "me."

I excitedly showed it to DH and then stuffed it into the deepfreeze next to him.

(In case there might be moths, looked good but wanted to be on the safe side.)

He stared at me dumbstruck, then asked, "Do you keep your money in there too?"

Hahahaha!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I have not been knitting for a couple of days. I had a bad UTI and felt like crud. I am feeling better today. I have about 2 inches done of my second sock. 

We had someone come look at our farm on Sunday. They are coming back with a friend who is a Realtor on Thursday. We shall see....


----------



## Illini (Apr 13, 2009)

May I join you, ladies?

I hope to revisit knitting soon. I can embroider, do needlepoint, tat lace, and crochet, but knitting has always defeated this left hander - everything gets tighter and tighter as I get more and more frustrated. I read on Ravelry that there's something called "continental" knitting, so I'm looking for a book on that.

My big news for the New Year is that Santa belatedly brought a spinning wheel! Seems that he overlooked me on Christmas, though I've been very good, so I ordered a Fricke S160 myself. I've worked through a Turkish spindle and a charkah, and now I'm taking the big plunge. The biggest issue so far is convincing my son's English bulldog that the wheel is not a toy. It's really hard to draft while holding a sprayer bottle of water for when he tries to chase the wheel.

Freezing rain yesterday and today made me wonder what would happen to the animals if I fell and killed myself on the way to the barn, but I've managed all right so far. My English Angoras are out there with the goats and chickens, and their lovely fiber is waiting until I get the hang of wheel spinning with regular wool. Boy, you should have seen the wildly painted combed top that came with the wheel. I'm more of a plain type person, but it will be fine for practice.

Stay safe, everyone.

Kathy


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

We've had the freezing rain here too. I need to do my run to town so I hope they have the roads salted. It just occurred to me that I have 5 Angora rabbits and should consider doing something with them, other than shaving in the spring. Any suggestions for a good tutorial to harvest and process rabbit fur?


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Illini said:


> May I join you, ladies?
> 
> I hope to revisit knitting soon. I can embroider, do needlepoint, tat lace, and crochet, but knitting has always defeated this left hander - everything gets tighter and tighter as I get more and more frustrated. I read on Ravelry that there's something called "continental" knitting, so I'm looking for a book on that.
> 
> ...


YOU TOOOOOO! Santa brought me a wonderful Janome Serger this week as well as lots more yarn to knit and crochet with, more needles and fabric. I was pretty ticked off at him but he has redeemed himself. LOL

Instead of waiting to find a book why don't you use this wonderful tools called the world wide web, unless you are paying by the minute of course. There is a wealth of information on continental knitting. This is where I learned that such a technique even existed. Best of luck. I'm teaching myself to knit as well. I'd always done crocheting as well.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I love it that you ladies have sort of "made up" for Santa. Great idea! Santa brought me a new digital camera (one that doesn't shut off automatically after every 2nd or 3rd photo), so I'm don't need to go over his head. But I'm going to remember this if I ever get overlooked...


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Welcome Kathy. Sounds like you have a lot of craftiness in you. A new wheel.... now that is exciting. 

We are supposed to get the freezing rain tonight. It has started raining, but currently it is 41 degrees, so it is not freezing. 

The farm showing went well, now it is a wait and see. We are leaving it totally in God's hands and going on living like we will be here for a long time. 

I am feeling much better. Still not gone, but doing much better. 

I have enjoyed all the pictures on the fiber forum of the lovely things being made. It truly does inspire me.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold Kathy! Of course you can join us and you don't even need to be a knitter :buds:

Those of you have been lucky enough to be gifted with a wheel we need pictures :nono: By now you all know that if you talk about it you have to be ready to post pictures :banana02:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Another lefthanded knitter! :rock: 

http://www.knittinghelp.com/
There are tons of good free videos here. She shows everything in both Continental and English. 

We have had plain old rain here. An inch and a half lastnight. Boy the milk cows are sure muddy. The washing off of mud takes the longest of anything, only to turn them right back out in it. Blech.

I have a little bit of extra work right now, helping some folks remodel a house for a rental. I have done this type of thing with them before and they are great to work for. They are not slavedrivers, kwim? They are retired and believe that 'slow and steady wins the race'. 

The only thing is "since we are in town" they are taking me to MD for lunch. Every.Single.Day. I am going to have to draw the line, I know.  I have been trying all the little snacks they have there and not overeating, but...yeah. LOL.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> hope you're feeling better, Marci - those can be awful - thats ONE emergency that I wish I could prepare for since I've been plagued with more than my share of those terribly painful and debilitating infections than any other problem I've had. I* mean -whats a person to do without the ER and an Rx for antispasmodics*?  :help:


Darlin' you drink Gin. No seriously, juniper berries really are very good for this. You can buy the tea at health food stores if you don't have bushes growing outside your front door to make your own tea with. I like juniper, so I just chew the berries, when the mood hits me. I have had one UTI, and that was when I was pregnant with DD3. It HURT!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> We have had plain old rain here. An inch and a half lastnight. Boy the milk cows are sure muddy. The washing off of mud takes the longest of anything, only to turn them right back out in it. Blech.


 We've had the snow, then freezing rain, now just rain and all the lovely (insert sarcasm) melting...only the ground is still frozen. It's been so much fun. Upside is that I'm not milking in single digit weather...I think the down side will come sometime around July.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

yankeeterrier said:


> We've had the freezing rain here too. I need to do my run to town so I hope they have the roads salted. It just occurred to me that I have 5 Angora rabbits and should consider doing something with them, other than shaving in the spring. Any suggestions for a good tutorial to harvest and process rabbit fur?


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ccl9bs0UzI[/ame]

There are 6 videos in this series and I started with these. Try googling "Angora Grooming" you'll come up with an array of sights and methods.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

WIHH, you have me laughing at your idea of a great holiday: knit and shoot, shoot and knit! Do you have a good fishing lake nearby too? Man, toss that in and we're set for weeks! 

Welcome Illini! Spinning is such a wonderfully relaxing hobby. And having your own fibre outside just makes it even better - you don't feel like you're wasting expensive materials while you learn, there is more outside where that stuff came from!

All of you with nasty colds ... yukky, isn't it? I have found that Breathe Easy tea from Traditional Medicinals (I am fairly sure it is availabe in the US as well) really helps with head congestion. I've been poring over my seed catalogues looking for medicinal and dye herbs - the Richters catalogue told me that a bunch of things I was considering growing for other uses are dye plants, so that was exciting! I love natural dyes, I hope to do a lot more this year.

Got my slippers finished knitting - it was a different pattern, and came out a bit large - I've washed them to shrink and they are almost there, I'll give 'em another hot/cold bath and then felt to fit in the sink if need be (I have a front loader). They are very cushy, which I like! I've also got Quant (from Knitty) on the go - first attempt at entrelac, it's really kind of neat once you get the hang of it. I spun some coloured rovings on purpose for this project ... I should've done shorter colour lengths to get the effect I was after, but what I ended up with is cool too, so hey, it's all good. The Lux 1933 camisole is about halfway done and I'm really liking it so far ... yes, I'll post pictures ... when it's ready!

Okay, time to get back to work ... happy fibreing everyone, and stay safe on those icy walks and roads!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FAC for February is up now, late as usual. I am sorry.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=4262603#post4262603

Please post there now.


----------

